# Is this Montgomery Wards-Hawthorne worth pursuing?



## ducnut (Dec 3, 2012)

I stumbled onto this Montgomery Wards-Hawthorne. This type of bike is completely out of my realm. The guy may sell it, but, it'll take some pressure. My intent is to just WD40 it and get it back on the road. It definitely needs sheltered from the elements.

Is it worth pursuing?
Any idea of the year?
Any idea of the value?


----------



## jpromo (Dec 3, 2012)

1952 Cleveland Welding company built; nothing special but would make a good rider if that's what you'd use it for. Worth about 100$ but would be nicer for less.


----------



## ducnut (Dec 3, 2012)

jpromo said:


> 1952 Cleveland Welding company built; nothing special but would make a good rider if that's what you'd use it for. Worth about 100$ but would be nicer for less.




Thank you, for the response.

I kind of thought the "52" might be the year, but, didn't have a clue on the "Cw".


----------



## Terry66 (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree on $100 at the most. They aren't real "collectible", but they are good bikes and fun bikes to play around with. I have a '54 Western Flyer badged CWC bike and I opted to turn mine into a fun military build. It's a nice rider and get a lot of attention. I'd say go for it and then clean it up and enjoy it.


----------



## ducnut (Dec 4, 2012)

Terry66 said:


> I have a '54 Western Flyer badged CWC bike and I opted to turn mine into a fun military build. It's a nice rider and get a lot of attention.




That's cool.


----------



## bike (Dec 4, 2012)

*cw= CLEVELAND WELDING CORP*

manufacturer.


----------



## Boris (Dec 4, 2012)

If you want a very solid old bike to ride, Buy it! I personally wouldn't have trouble paying $125 if this was going to be my only old bike. You will be surprised at how nicely your new bike will shine up, and then you will fall in love with it, and then you will seek out more old bikes, And then all your money will be going to feed your new addiction. To say nothing of the strain the relationship with your significant other will suffer.


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 4, 2012)

Dave is right about the progression...

I try to pass on original paint bikes that are missing their original paint chainguard.  It would always gnaw at me.  But that is just (one of) my personal problem(s).


----------



## vincev (Dec 4, 2012)

Dave is correct.Ask him why his blow up doll left.He got caught inflating tires instead of his "girlfriend".


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2012)

Here we go again...


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 4, 2012)

I thought the doll popped a couple of weeks ago during hard........

Never mind.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 4, 2012)

Riding... During HARD riding...


----------



## Boris (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, there you have it, I hope all your questions have been answered to your satisfaction. If you have any more questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## TRP (Dec 10, 2012)

Not worth more than $100.00? Interesting. I have basically the same bike, except mine is a 54 (as best I could determine from the SN#). I would have assumed they would be worth more than that.  I guess the driving factor is always the same. Supply & Demand. 

It's not the worth of the bike that makes it have value. If you enjoy buying it, fixing it up, and riding it - there is the value.

Good luck,
Ted


----------



## ducnut (Jan 30, 2013)

I, finally, got the bike. After a ridiculously stupid price, I managed to negotiate down to $90. The bike was his father's childhood bike, so he was reluctant to let it go. I brought it home, aired up the tires, and took it down the street. Once I get it in the basement, I'll start a sympathetic rehab thread. It's a good day!


----------



## Waterland (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice bike to get your feet wet in the hobby of bicycle collecting and restoring.  Cleveland Welding Company bikes are plentiful and nothing special, but they make great riders.  Now that you have this one, you'll want more, have fun and enjoy the bike!


----------



## ducnut (Jan 31, 2013)

Waterland said:


> Nice bike to get your feet wet in the hobby of bicycle collecting and restoring.  Cleveland Welding Company bikes are plentiful and nothing special, but they make great riders.  Now that you have this one, you'll want more, have fun and enjoy the bike!




Not really new to the hobby, just ballooners. I was born in '68 and grew up with the 10-speed craze. Therefore, that's where my interests are, along with English 3-speeds. I really like lightweight stuff.


----------

